# Conjunctivitis not clearing up with Fucithalmic



## greentea (Jun 6, 2011)

Just after any experience anyone has with conjunctivitis. Seb was prescribed fucithalmic eye drops by the vet for conjunctivitis that is only affecting one eye. He said to use for 7 days if it cleared but to continue for a few more days if his eye wasn't yet clear. So I used it for the 7 days, hadnt cleared so have given it 2 more days but his eye is still gloopy so he's going back to the vet this evening. 

I know there could be a myriad of causes but just wanted to know what you'd expect the vet to do next (haven't been using the vet for long so still building up to a level where I know I've found a good one). Be nice to go in armed with information on what he should be looking for.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

It could be chlamydia which will need 6 weeks of fucithalmic eye drops, it does mean you get very good at doing eyedrops.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

There is also the smallest chance that Seb may not be responding to these drops.

There is a brand that Merson cannot use as he will react adversely to them - can't recall what they are as I usually keep the info in my diary but have not transferred it over this year to my new one. 

Cats are like us humans - one brand does NOT fit all. 

Just a possible suggestion.......


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

Arnold had Maxitrol eye drops for his, although his was in both eyes.

I've noticed one eye is gloopy again so we're going in again tomorrow too. The vet said there could be a number of causes, cat flu when he was younger (which he never had) or possibly allergies, I'm really hoping it's not that as I dont really know where we would start with ruling things out.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

If it is chlamydia fucilthalmic alone may not sort it either even with a long course as suggested by Greyhare. I had chlamydia doing the rounds amongst my wegies earlier this year, and it didn't clear up. You may need a course of ronaxin tablets [sp?] as well. This is a bit of a strange drug as there appears to be a bit of a myth around it that it causes teeth to turn yellow!! My vet said he had never seen it in over 20 years, but just to be aware of it. However there is another possible problem with it in that the tablets can get stuck in the throat and cause ulcers. My vet told me without fail to give some food or water after giving the tablet to avoid this.


----------



## greentea (Jun 6, 2011)

Interesting you should say that, the vet said it could either be that it just wasn't responding to that particular antibiotic or it was chlamydia which would need some pills that may turn his teeth black (but he seemed to imply that the effect had something to do with how young he is to be taking it, though I may just have made that assumption). So he said as he didn't really seem to be in any distress the best thing was to try him on a different antibiotic for a week before prescribing the stronger chlamydia drugs. And I noticed a difference within 24 hours, it seems it was just that the fucithalmic wasn't working for him. He's now on clinagel, so hopefully won't be finding out if the teeth discolouration is a myth!


----------



## siamese12 (May 17, 2012)

Cazzer said:


> If it is chlamydia fucilthalmic alone may not sort it either even with a long course as suggested by Greyhare. I had chlamydia doing the rounds amongst my wegies earlier this year, and it didn't clear up. You may need a course of ronaxin tablets [sp?] as well. This is a bit of a strange drug as there appears to be a bit of a myth around it that it causes teeth to turn yellow!! My vet said he had never seen it in over 20 years, but just to be aware of it. However there is another possible problem with it in that the tablets can get stuck in the throat and cause ulcers. My vet told me without fail to give some food or water after giving the tablet to avoid this.


Be very careful with Ronaxan as they aren't coated like some tablets, make sure they are washed down or food give immediately afterwards like you vet said. I have recently seen an article that says it may cause Oesophagitis Stricture. See a website that my friend created in memory of her cat Mitzi. The website address is www-mitzi-memory.co.uk . My cat has been having Ronaxan for the past 10 years for the after effects of cat flue. I have recently seen a very big change in him where he has gone from 5.2kgs to 4.5kgs in weight and i can feel every bone in his body. He has had blood tests and the vet has ruled out all the nasties and doesnt seem to know what it is but i have a deep suspicion that it is Ronaxan related and it may have damaged his stomach inside. He is still eating and active but is half the cat he used to be and now the Fucithalmic isnt working on his eyes so am wondering what to do next.


----------



## CalCa (Jun 4, 2014)

try floxal 3-5 times a day for 7 days
if it won't work
try floxal once per day and 4 times infectomyk for 7 days


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Blast from the past.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Really old Post lol


----------



## CalCa (Jun 4, 2014)

Very kind of you both...
I know it's old.
I decided to post in case someone else has the same problem as "greentea" in an effort to help.
Sometimes it's good to think before you speak/ write.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I've never heard of the two treatments you suggest. If they are available in the UK I imagine they are POM e.g. your cat has to be prescribed them.

My own vet would change from Fucithalmic to Clinagel Vet which contains a different, broader band antibiotic and is in a very soothing artificial tear base.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

CalCa said:


> Very kind of you both...
> I know it's old.
> I decided to post in case someone else has the same problem as "greentea" in an effort to help.
> Sometimes it's good to think before you speak/ write.


I ALWAYS think before I write.

I've never heard of Floxal, or Infectomyk. What drugs do these contain?


----------



## CalCa (Jun 4, 2014)

Infectomyk contains Natamycin in UK as Natacyn

and Floxal contains ofloxacin in UK as Exocin


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

CalCa said:


> Infectomyk contains Natamycin in UK as Natacyn
> 
> and Floxal contains ofloxacin in UK as Exocin


Ah right, okay, well Natacyn is anti-fungal and probably very few indications for that, since fungal causes of conjunctivitis are rare. No need to start putting that into cats' eyes as it's unlikely to do any good.

Exocin, good antibiotic - but it's prescription only. It all goes back to seeing the vet if you have any worries about your cats' eyes.

Please don't give out drug doses over the internet.


----------



## CalCa (Jun 4, 2014)

Apparently, both need to be prescribed by the Vet. 
I am not suggesting anyone starts playing vet unless in areas with no accent to any. 
With itching eyes and rubbing, it's very easy to have a fungal infection at the same time; hence the combination, in case healing won't work using only Exocin.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Most eye ointments & drops are POM in the UK. If the conjunctivitis isn't clearing up with the original prescription I go back to the vets.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

CalCa said:


> Apparently, both need to be prescribed by the Vet.
> I am not suggesting anyone starts playing vet unless in areas with no accent to any.
> With itching eyes and rubbing, it's very easy to have a *fungal infection *at the same time; hence the combination, in case healing won't work using only Exocin.


Not common in cats. Maybe in people, sure, I don't know, but not cats.


----------

